# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  Mohamed Bin Zayed International Robotics Challenge (MBZIRC), Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Website - mbzirc.com

youtube.com/MBZIRC

facebook.com/mbzirc

twitter.com/mbzirc

instagram.com/mbzirc

----------


## Airicist

Official Video - Mohamed Bin Zayed International Robotics Challenge (MBZIRC)

Published on Feb 14, 2015




> Organized by Khalifa University in Abu Dhabi, the overall objective of this challenge is to advance the state of the robotics industry and to build better-designed robots. Because the challenge is performance based, teams from around the world will demonstrate their abilities to produce advanced robots in a highly competitive team based environment. 
> 
> The competition will include an arena designed to develop aerial and ground vehicles capable of executing tasks in complex, dynamic environments. The challenge will be to create a vehicle that can complete tasks in a simulated disaster response scenario. It will involve the collaboration of a group of unmanned aerial vehicles (UAVs) and unmanned ground vehicles (UGVs) in a changing environment that requires the robots to carry out a series of tasks using autonomous navigation and environmental interactions.

----------


## Airicist

MBZIRC 2017 Challenge Description

Published on Sep 6, 2015




> MBZIRC 2017 will consist of three challenges and a triathlon type Grand Challenge. For more details visit http://www.mbzirc.com/challenge

----------


## Airicist

MBZIRC Live Stream

Streamed live on Mar 15, 2017




> The Mohamed Bin Zayed International Robotics Challenge (MBZIRC) is an international robotics competition, held every two years with total prize and team sponsorship of USD 5 Million.
> 
> Robotics has the potential to have an impact that is as transformative as the internet, with robotics technology poised to fuel a broad range of next-generation products and applications in a diverse array of fields. Robotic competitions in the past few decades have been a catalyst that has accelerated the rate of technological advancements in the field of robotics and autonomous systems.
> 
> MBZIRC aims to provide an ambitious, science-based, and technologically demanding set of challenges in Robotics, open to a large number of international teams. It is intended to demonstrate the current state of the art in robotics in terms of scientific and technological accomplishments, and to inspire the future of robotics.
> 
> Similar to other major competitions, the MBZIRC aims to provide an environment that harbours innovation and technical excellence, while encouraging spectacular performance with robotics technologies.

----------


## Airicist

MBZIRC Challenge 2 Team NimbRo first run

Published on Mar 16, 2017




> The video shows the third attempt in the first MBZIRC Challenge 2 run of team NimbRo, developed in the Autonomous Intelligent Systems group of Univiersity of Bonn, Germany.
> The robot quickly solves the task of approaching a panel, grasping a wrench, and turning a valve stem.

----------


## Airicist

MBZIRC drone competition challenge 1 full autonomous scenario

Published on Jun 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

MBZIRC Challenge 2 full autonomous scenario

Published on Aug 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

MBZIRC 2017 Wrap-up and Highlights

Published on Sep 13, 2017




> Wrap up and highlights of the first Mohamed Bin Zayed International Robotics Challenge (MBZIRC) 2017 event.

----------


## Airicist2

Abu Dhabi’s ASPIRE Launches Over US$3 Million MBZIRC Maritime Grand Challenge #MBZIRC2023

Nov 22, 2021




> The Mohamed Bin Zayed International Robotics Challenge (MBZIRC) will be held in the UAE capital, Abu Dhabi, in June 2023, where tech innovators will participate to seek marine safety and security solutions to take home more than US$3 million in prize money.

----------

